
Younger women are more likely to be paid less than men in tech - talsi
http://www.businessinsider.com/younger-women-are-more-likely-to-be-paid-less-than-men-in-tech-2016-6
======
throwaway_java
advice to anyone entering the workforce: form an honest opinion of what your
skills can fetch at market by researching salaries, work on your negotiating
skills, have a backup plan so you are confident to walk away if you don't get
the number you want, hold out for the right deal.

The biggest difference I see (anecdotally, so I might be wrong) between women
and men, particularly from women who are complaining about inequality in pay,
is that women aren't confident to negotiate about money. Strong, opinionated,
skilled women will get pushed over when it comes to money. In many cases they
won't even realise they can negotiate.

Negotiate everything -- the price of your cell phone, your tv, your washing
machine, ask your bank for better deals on your mortgage or better interest
rates on your savings. Then when it comes to job salary you have some practice
to fall back on. Stand your ground, use phrases like "that isn't what I was
expecting, can you offer any more?" and be prepared to respectfully decline an
offer that doesn't make you happy.

